# Licorice and breastfeeding...is it safe?



## MommyHawk (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm taking Licorice 'high grade' twice a day and I am also breastfeeding. The bottle has the usual disclaimer that one should not be pregnant or nurse while taking it, but that's all it says and it's the same thing that every bottle of everything out there says....sooo, I'm wondering if there is a real reason I should not nurse while taking it.

I currently am night nursing (and somedays frequently all day long) nursing my 2.5yo daughter and am taking 1/2 tsp of Licorice 2x's a day

any advice is greatly appreciated! My health provider doesn't know


----------



## Melian (Sep 22, 2008)

Your health provider SHOULD know this! Is there an apothecarian (sp?) that can look it up for you? At the farmacy they should have a farmaceutical compass (I do not know how it is called in your country but it is a book with all medicines and their effects, countereffects, who should not take them and why) and they should know looking at the ingredients WHY it would be either safe or unsafe. I called my farmacist/apothecarian during pregnancy once or twice to check if I could use something or not.
I mean the "shop" where you pick up prescription drugs if that would clarify anything.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Doctors in the US (and pharmacists for that matter) aren't trained AT ALL in herbs.

Licorice is fine during breastfeeding.







Those "warnings" are CYA.

I've used licorice for long periods (1+ year) to help enhance ovulation, all while breastfeeding.


----------

